# Documents Required to apply as a fiancee visa for UK



## Munch (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi,
I met my fiancee through a matrimonial website in May this year. We met in person for the first time in oct of this year and got engaged. My fiancee is a British citizen having his own house (lives alone) and I'm an Indian Citizen. We have decided to get married early next year. Going through the various threads available I have collected the following documents to prove the genuiness of our relationship. Could someone please let me know if these are good enough or is there anything else that I should add to it. 

Applicant
1) Photographs
2) Cover Note 
3) 6months bank statement ( Mine)
4) Birth & Baptism Certificate for both of us
5) Letter from the Church confirming our intention to marry 
6) Email confirmation from the civil registry making a provisional booking.
7) Sponsor Cover note
8) Sponsors P60
9) Latest Increment Letter showing GBP 35000 annually
10) Sponsors BAnk Statement
11) Sponsors latest pay slips
12)House Registry Document
13) Saving account & Current account statement showing GBP 20000
14) Photographs of my visit to the Uk and meeting with his family alongwith copy of my ticket & board pass of my travel. 
15) Emails of our relationship.
16)Letters from My family accepting my fiancee into the family as they have not met him in person.
17) Email confirmation of our registration for the marriage preparation course before the church wedding.
18) Visa Charges

Could someone let me know if the birth certificate has to be produced in original. 
I lived and worked in London for 2 years from 2004 to 2006. I have never been refused a uk visa. However while I was in the uk I received treatment in 2006 for a cold abscess which had TB. I went through the entire course of medication and was declared fit. My NHS no expired in 2010. I do not want to disclose my treatment in my application. Is there a way the accessing officers can check on my details. (when i applied for my visitor visa this year I had not disclosed my treatment). Is there anyone who has faced a similar situation and what did they do.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

As a Government department the UKBA can access any information about you recorded by another Government department. 

It is not advisable to lie in your application. You should answer any questions truthfully or you could find yourself with a refusal.


----------



## Munch (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice shel.. could you let me know if the rest of the documents are ok or should we add anything else to it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

Moved to the UK board where there are more experts & expats who know all about the documentation requirements.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi,

Yes, you need to submit your original birth cert together with a photocopy of it so that when the application is completed the original birth cert of yours will be returned to you.

Also, you need to submit your sponsor's passport bio-page on which containing the photo and details of the sponsor together with your original passport and a photocopy of it. 

To be safe, your sponsor is advised to get a Housing Inspection Report (optional) from the council to confirm that his or her house is not crowded and of sufficient space for both of you.

Main attention should be paid on sponsor's documents. Also please include the letter of his/her employment and contract of employment.

Also, you need to prove your English Language Ability required by the UKBA.


----------



## Munch (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the details. just a couple of clarifications 

1) I have a copy of my partners appointment letter when he joined the company 7years ago. (would that suffice).
2) Would the council tax statement do as it would state that he pays as an individual. (the house has 4 bedrooms).
3) I did my IELTS in June 2010 would that document suffice or would I need to do another test.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks for the details. just a couple of clarifications 

1) I have a copy of my partners appointment letter when he joined the company 7years ago. (would that suffice).


That appointment letter, I think, would be his signed contract of employment. However, you still need to letter of employment ( as this is the most current document ) stating his annual salary, job description, how long her employer has paid the same level of remuneration and the type of contract (eg: permanent, contractual, and agency).

2) Would the council tax statement do as it would state that he pays as an individual. (the house has 4 bedrooms).

I am not sure about this, but it's advisable still to get a housing inspection report. They will charge you a fee though. As far as I know it's between £50 - £300. 

Try to consult a more experienced expert like Joppa and 2farapart regarding this. 

3) I did my IELTS in June 2010 would that document suffice or would I need to do another test.

As for this, please look at this if you are qualified - http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/new-approved-english-tests.pdf


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Munch said:


> Thanks for the details. just a couple of clarifications
> 
> 1) I have a copy of my partners appointment letter when he joined the company 7years ago. (would that suffice).
> 2) Would the council tax statement do as it would state that he pays as an individual. (the house has 4 bedrooms).
> 3) I did my IELTS in June 2010 would that document suffice or would I need to do another test.


1) Yes. No need for letter stating income etc, as this information is included in current payslips, banking information, and P60.

*YOU* don't need to submit your banking information, as the onus is on your fiance to show that he can support you. Please be sure to include 3-6 months of *HIS* banking statements. Make sure that the statements have been printed off by his bank. The UKBA *WILL NOT* accept online banking statements that he prints... he must go to his bank and tell them that he needs the statements for immigration purposes and ask them to print and stamp the statements. Most banks will do this without a problem.

Include photocopies or else the originals won't likely be returned.

A note about including photocopies... it's a good idea to write your name and the visa application reference number (if you fill in an online application, one will be generated for you in the format "GWF _nnnnnnnnn_") at the top of each photocopy page so that if a page or two goes astray, the ECO know which application it belongs to.

2) Council tax statement should be sufficient in lieu of the Housing Inspection report. If they have any further questions they'll ask for more information. 

3) According to this document, you need to provide a score of B1 or higher on your IELTS in order to qualify. 

Unfortunately, the IELTS test result is only valid for 2 years (24 months), so your result is no longer valid with the UKBA and you will have to either re-take the IELTS again or any of the other exams listed in that link and submit the result with your application.

Good luck to you and congratulations on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hi, can I ask why 3 copies of bank statements are needed ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

alvintan89 said:


> Hi, can I ask why 3 copies of bank statements are needed ?


For proof of sufficient funds and to show that one's income is sufficient to cover monthly expenses, banking statements are sent in as part of the application package. An applicant was recently refused a visa because the banking information showed that the account was in an overdraft situation (not enough money in the bank) at least once in the statements provided. The UKBA won't approve an application if the sponsor cannot prove that they have enough money to support themselves and the applicant.

While the most recent 3 _months_ worth of statements are considered to be the bare _minimum_ number acceptable to the UKBA, many applicants send 6 _months_, just to be on the safe side.

Statements _must be *original, BANK ISSUED*_ statements and _not_ printed off of online banking. If the UK Sponsor does not normally receive statements via Royal Mail, he or she can go into their branch and request that the bank print up and stamp the statements for immigration application purposes. 

There may or may not be a fee charged by the bank for this service, and the UKBA will _not_ reimburse you if this fee is paid, nor will they tell the bank not to charge you the fee.

Submitting copies of the bank statements is advisable, as some people consider their financial papers to be personal and want to have control of their original copies. By submitting copies in the application, the UKBA is able to return the originals to the applicant.


----------



## Munch (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for your wishes WestCoastCanadianGirl and appreciate the prompt replies from everyone.


----------



## Munch (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi,
I have just completed my IELTS today and the results are expected in 13days. After the results (provided I clear my IELTS) I will be applying for my fiancee visa which should be around 28th Dec 2012. While going through the documents I noticed that my fiance's passport validity is until 7th June 2013. Could someone tell me if the passport is considered valid or does it have to be atleast 6months validity.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Munch said:


> Hi,
> I have just completed my IELTS today and the results are expected in 13days. After the results (provided I clear my IELTS) I will be applying for my fiancee visa which should be around 28th Dec 2012. While going through the documents I noticed that my fiance's passport validity is until 7th June 2013. Could someone tell me if the passport is considered valid or does it have to be atleast 6months validity.


That's fine.


----------



## alvintan89 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wish you lots of luck !

I will be applying for my fiancee visa around next Feb. 

My ACCA exams will be all over this Wed...I cant wait for that and concentrate on the preparation for the visa.


----------



## Munch (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks for the wishes alvintan89. 

I got my IELTS results and I got an overall band score of 7.5 out of 9. I submitted my fiancee visa application on 28th Dec 12. The lady who was checking my application asked me if I had proof to show that we have lived together. I mentioned to her that I met my fiancee through a matrimonial website and we had been corresponding through mail and then decided to meet in person to take things forward. I stayed with my fiancee for the entire duration of the stay of 3 weeks (I attached photographs & my boarding pass to prove that we had met in person). I also mentioned that my religion does not permit me to co- habitat until after marriage.(and more so we wanted to do things the right way by getting married first and then settle together) I attached an acceptance from my parents of our relationship cause my fiancee has not met my family in person as yet but have been corresponding with them through email (have attached those mails as well). As per the new civil registry guidelines we have to give notice in person alongwith the original documents.(passport) Hence I was only able to attach the email received from the registry stating that we woud have to come in person to give notice of marriage. We couldn't fix a definite date. However I did attach the confirmation received of our marriage preparation course which is a mandatory document to have a church wedding. I also attached a copy of the pre nuptial document for our church wedding. We were not allowed to fix a date for the wedding as we need to marriage preparation completion certficate. In view of the above could there be a possibility that our application could be rejected cause we have not lived with each other akin to marriage. 

As for all the other criteria asked for .. we meet or exceed all requirements.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Munch said:


> Thanks for the wishes alvintan89.
> 
> I got my IELTS results and I got an overall band score of 7.5 out of 9. I submitted my fiancee visa application on 28th Dec 12. The lady who was checking my application asked me if I had proof to show that we have lived together. I mentioned to her that I met my fiancee through a matrimonial website and we had been corresponding through mail and then decided to meet in person to take things forward. I stayed with my fiancee for the entire duration of the stay of 3 weeks (I attached photographs & my boarding pass to prove that we had met in person). I also mentioned that my religion does not permit me to co- habitat until after marriage.(and more so we wanted to do things the right way by getting married first and then settle together) I attached an acceptance from my parents of our relationship cause my fiancee has not met my family in person as yet but have been corresponding with them through email (have attached those mails as well). As per the new civil registry guidelines we have to give notice in person alongwith the original documents.(passport) Hence I was only able to attach the email received from the registry stating that we woud have to come in person to give notice of marriage. We couldn't fix a definite date. However I did attach the confirmation received of our marriage preparation course which is a mandatory document to have a church wedding. I also attached a copy of the pre nuptial document for our church wedding. We were not allowed to fix a date for the wedding as we need to marriage preparation completion certficate. In view of the above could there be a possibility that our application could be rejected cause we have not lived with each other akin to marriage.
> 
> As for all the other criteria asked for .. we meet or exceed all requirements.


No, I don't think so. You don't have to live together before marriage, and some people don't cohabit when engaged for religious, cultural and other reasons, and the immigration rules take account of that. It sounds like you are a Catholic, and the Catholic Church mandates continence (chastity) before marriage.


----------



## Munch (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks Joppa for putting my mind at ease.. and yes I am a Roman Catholic. I noticed on some of the threads people have said that they have put 20 - 30 photographs of the relationship and 30/ 40 emails. To be honest I put about 7 pictures of me & my fiancee with his family and about 5 to 6 continious emails across the 8 months that we have been corresponding. I also put a storyboard of our relationship so far which gave an overview of our journey so far. We have only met once in this entire 8 months. Do you reckon that is enough to prove our relationship is genuine and subsisting.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Munch said:


> thanks Joppa for putting my mind at ease.. and yes I am a Roman Catholic. I noticed on some of the threads people have said that they have put 20 - 30 photographs of the relationship and 30/ 40 emails. To be honest I put about 7 pictures of me & my fiancee with his family and about 5 to 6 continious emails across the 8 months that we have been corresponding. I also put a storyboard of our relationship so far which gave an overview of our journey so far. We have only met once in this entire 8 months. Do you reckon that is enough to prove our relationship is genuine and subsisting.


Sounds fine to me. The fact you have actually met, which UKBA interprets as having made an acquaintance of (getting to know) each other, should suffice. Perhaps you may want to emphasise this point in your letter of introduction, specifying how, such as how you've shared your interests, outlooks on life and beliefs and found common ground and compatibility. As visa application is specific to your circumstances, don't get too concerned about what others have done, whose case differs from yours.


----------



## Munch (Nov 20, 2012)

thanks once again and appreciate the prompt replies and timely advice I have received from everyone on this forum. I shall now wait to hear from the British High Commission which I was told would take anywhere between 30 to 60days. 

I will continue to keep you all posted as and when things progress.


----------



## Franciscotelles (Oct 18, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> For proof of sufficient funds and to show that one's income is sufficient to cover monthly expenses, banking statements are sent in as part of the application package. An applicant was recently refused a visa because the banking information showed that the account was in an overdraft situation (not enough money in the bank) at least once in the statements provided. The UKBA won't approve an application if the sponsor cannot prove that they have enough money to support themselves and the applicant.
> 
> While the most recent 3 _months_ worth of statements are considered to be the bare _minimum_ number acceptable to the UKBA, many applicants send 6 _months_, just to be on the safe side.
> 
> ...



The pay slipes must be original, its true.
But in case of appeals all documents sent to the tribunal must be copies ( thats what the immigration say in the Appeal Guidelines).

Therefore if you are appealing and you have to provide additional pay slipes its ok if you send copies of the payslips, right?


----------



## Munch (Nov 20, 2012)

hello everyone just wanted to let you all know that I got my visa today and I feel on top of the world. Its been a 2 month wait but well worth it at the end of the day. Just wanted to say thank you to all those who have shared their expereinces. A special thank you to Joppa, WestcoastCanadian Girl, alvintan89 & Franciscotelles. 

I will be back soon as I would need all the help I can get when I start my next step.


----------

